# Leistungstransistor vs. Kleinsignaltransistor ?



## D0M1N4T0R13 (10. November 2009)

Hi Leute, mich würde mal interessieren, was der Unterschied zwischen einem Leistungstransistor und einem Kleinsignaltransistor ist.

Danke schonmal im Voraus.


----------



## Gast XXXX (10. November 2009)

Google ist dein Freund.


----------



## D0M1N4T0R13 (10. November 2009)

ach ja, richtig, die Seite gibts ja immer noch ...

Trotzdem THX für den Link, da ist es eig. ganz gut beschrieben


----------



## Gast XXXX (10. November 2009)

Bitte, kein Prob hätte dir das auch so erklären können da ich Elektriker bin, aber ich bin auch **** zu schreiben.


----------

